# Transporting birds and protecting them????



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I have a would duck mount sitting on driftwood. Im moving and was wondering if it is fine to just wrap in bubble wrap and put in a box?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

to be on the safe side, pack it as tight as i can without hurting it and get a strong box or double it. on the fact i work in the shipping company i would do it that way to be safe. i see things we do to packages that would surprise you.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Just buckle him in the passenger seat and drive like a white man.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I've had my taxidermy mounts moved several times while I was in the military. The best method for the standing mounts was to get a box at least twice as big as the mount, put the mount in the box, fill with packing peanuts. Make sure the box is deep enough so you can put peanuts over the top of the mount as well.


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

Get a sheet of plywood the same dimension as your box and screw it to the driftwood, drill a couple holes in the plywood and run wire through that and the box, will hold things from shifting around, then you can fill if you want, I've just mounted them to boards and left it that way and transported 250 miles without problems.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm with Almomatic. Some guys card the bird and then fill the box with packing peanuts...I think it's overkill. If the bird is secure to it's base and won't wobble too much just screw it to the plywood and make sure it isn't touching the sides. It'll be fine this way.

For a standing bird, there's no need to bubble wrap. You're more likely to damage it then you are to protect it.


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

I figured you would be J1S!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Geat minds think alike. 8)


----------

